# A Muse FOTD!!



## PrettyKitty (Jul 21, 2006)

Face:
- Studio Fix NC25 (MAC)
- Concealer Studio Finish NW20 (MAC)
- PortFolio (Lise Watier)
- Secret Brightening Powder #1 (Laura Mercier)
- Porcelain Pink MSF (MAC)

Eyes:
- Bare Canvas Paint (MAC)
- Shroom e/s (MAC)
- Mixing Medium (MAC)
- Illusionary e/s (MAC)
- Burning Ambition e/s (MAC)
- Graphic Brown Fluidline (MAC)
- Fix' Mascara (Clarins)
- Mascara 2000 Calories Rick Black (Max Factor)
- Mystery e/s (MAC) for my brows

Lèvres:
- 15 Minutes Lipstick (MAC)
- Ciao, Manhattan LipGlass (MAC)

Brushes:
- #208 for Mystery
- #209 for Graphic Brown
- #222 for Burning Ambition
- #239 for Shroom
- #116 for Porcelain Pink

And my fingers for: Bare Canvas, Mixing Medium and Illusionary.


----------



## Lalli (Jul 21, 2006)

wow! u look hot!! ur eyes look niceeeeeee


----------



## aquarius11 (Jul 21, 2006)

You look beautiful, as always!  Don't you just love 15 Minutes l/s?  I can't get enough of it so i bought two backups.  Pretty pathetic, no?


----------



## spam_musubi_ (Jul 21, 2006)

i love your eyeshadow.


----------



## michall8 (Jul 21, 2006)

Soooo beautyful!
I ove the Graphic Brown Fluidline .
why did you use Mixing Medium for?


----------



## mzcelaneous (Jul 21, 2006)

The eyes look HOT! I'm going to try out this look soon heh


----------



## PrettyKitty (Jul 21, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *michall8* 
_Soooo beautyful!
I ove the Graphic Brown Fluidline .
why did you use Mixing Medium for?_

 
Because Illusionary is too sheer and chalky. So I used Mixing Medium as a base and it was perfect!


----------



## TrusyMyEyes (Jul 21, 2006)

Now thats cute.


----------



## Shawna (Jul 21, 2006)

Argh, now I really need graphic brown.  And illusionary/burning ambition.  That is absolutely gorgeous.......well, all of your looks are, but I think I like your neutral looks the best.


----------



## xstephax (Jul 21, 2006)

wow, you look stunning! very beautiful


----------



## YvetteJeannine (Jul 21, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shawna* 
_*Argh, now I really need graphic brown.* And illusionary/burning ambition. That is absolutely gorgeous.......well, all of your looks are, but I think I like your neutral looks the best._

 

*Me too!!!!  The only F/L I (thought) I wanted from the A Muse collection was Lithograph...Now I've seen this beautiful FOTD, and I must must must get Graphic Brown.  It's beautiful
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 !  I already own Dipdown F/L, and I thought Graphic Brown would be too close to justify my getting it...Hey, I'll admit I was wrong!!!*


----------



## Juneplum (Jul 21, 2006)

oh my PK..  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i like everything about this


----------



## IslandGirl77 (Jul 21, 2006)

That is gorgeous! I love all the colors.


----------



## User67 (Jul 21, 2006)

This looks so gorgeous! It looks like you used Shroom on your brow bone & layered Illusionary over it, am I right?


----------



## Shimmer (Jul 21, 2006)

Wow!!


----------



## mouthygirl95820 (Jul 21, 2006)

very beautiful love the color near the lash line


----------



## PrettyKitty (Jul 21, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Nyla2120* 
_This looks so gorgeous! It looks like you used Shroom on your brow bone & layered Illusionary over it, am I right?_

 
Brow bone: Shroom
Lid & Inner corner: Illusionary
Crease & Outer corner: Burning Ambition
As a liner: Burning Ambition over Graphic Brown


----------



## Minrlluv2 (Jul 21, 2006)

This look is perfection!


----------



## professionaltart (Jul 21, 2006)

beautiful!


----------



## Coco_Hailey (Jul 21, 2006)

hey sweetie!
so I guess you no longerl have troubles uploading your pics?
love the fotd!


----------



## theleopardcake (Jul 21, 2006)

you are entirely too gorgeous!


----------



## MissMarley (Jul 21, 2006)

oh man..I saw your FOTD, and immediately ordered burning ambition/illusionary and graphic brown. i had been holding off, thinking they weren't that pretty..but you changed my mind!


----------



## juli (Jul 21, 2006)

very pretty!


----------



## jessrose (Jul 22, 2006)

Gorgeous! I love the lips...very juicy, I just ate strawberries looking!


----------



## devin (Jul 22, 2006)

i love it! your fotd's are always so beautiful! i love the way you posted the brushes also.


----------



## Midgard (Jul 22, 2006)

I already saw this in MUA. Very pretty!


----------



## delovely (Jul 22, 2006)

you are so stunning!


----------



## user6 (Jul 22, 2006)

You look soo nice, and I think you look like that chic whose married to David Beckham! You know, that Spice Girl (I don't know her name)? But you are pretty!!!!!


----------



## Chloe2277 (Jul 22, 2006)

Gorgeous!  You and the make up! I always look forward to seeing your FOTD's and hauls!


----------



## Sanne (Jul 22, 2006)

this is a great look on you!


----------



## User67 (Jul 22, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *PrettyKitty* 
_Brow bone: Shroom
Lid & Inner corner: Illusionary
Crease & Outer corner: Burning Ambition
As a liner: Burning Ambition over Graphic Brown




_

 
Thanks so much! This is the only e/s duo I picked up from Amuse & after seeing your pics I know I picked the right one ; )


----------



## AllINeedIsMac (Jul 22, 2006)

WOW! You always look stunning, I love it!


----------



## KJam (Jul 22, 2006)

You make me so happy that I went crazy buying so much from A Muse - this is stunning!


----------



## chrisantiss (Jul 22, 2006)

wonderful, the look is very dezent and nice


----------



## michelleee67 (Jul 22, 2006)

looks beautiful!!


----------



## Hikaru-chan (Jul 22, 2006)

Looks fantastic.


----------



## Luxurious (Jul 22, 2006)

pretty. i love the lips


----------



## PrettyKitty (Jul 22, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shawna* 
_Argh, now I really need graphic brown. And illusionary/burning ambition. That is absolutely gorgeous.......well, all of your looks are, but I think I like your neutral looks the best._

 
Graphic Brown is a must have!

I prefer my neutral looks too.


----------



## PrettyKitty (Jul 22, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Coco_Hailey* 
_hey sweetie!
so I guess you no longerl have troubles uploading your pics?
love the fotd!_

 
Exactly! Everything is fine now, and I got my new computer today! Yipee!


----------



## PrettyKitty (Jul 22, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *medicredfearn* 
_You look soo nice, and I think you look like that chic whose married to David Beckham! You know, that Spice Girl (I don't know her name)? But you are pretty!!!!!_

 
Victoria? I get this a lot! I'm not sure if it's a compliment.


----------



## umsaeed77 (Jul 22, 2006)

ilove it can u show us step by step as tut


----------



## DJNina (Jul 22, 2006)

Damn you... I didnt want anything from A Muse Until I saw this....

Now I am debating


----------



## PrettyKitty (Jul 23, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *umsaeed77* 
_ilove it can u show us step by step as tut_

 
Sorry, I don't have enough time for a tutorial..


----------



## ette (Jul 24, 2006)

You are like the MUCH more gorgeous version of Victoria Beckham, who had a baby with Natalie Portman! I love this FOTD, what camera do you use? It looks like really good quality.


----------



## FacesbyNiki (Jul 24, 2006)

Beautiful!! 

I miss your FOTD's.


----------



## Delphi373 (Jul 24, 2006)

Ok you could put anything on and look fantastic 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 - but this is gorgeous! And I am so jealous of your lips!!!


----------



## TM26 (Jul 24, 2006)

one word...................stunning!!!!!!


----------



## randiu (Jul 25, 2006)

that's such a gorgeous look!


----------



## jeanna (Jul 25, 2006)

Damn, I was afraid to click on the link because I KNEW it would make me want to spend money  

I was right.

You look hot! As usual


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Jul 25, 2006)

i dunno how i missed this one but u look beautiful!!!!!!!


----------



## PrettyKitty (Jul 25, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ette* 
_You are like the MUCH more gorgeous version of Victoria Beckham, who had a baby with Natalie Portman! I love this FOTD, what camera do you use? It looks like really good quality._

 
ROTFL! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




My camera is: Olympus Stylus Verve 4.0


----------



## Ksstavros (Jul 25, 2006)

Pretty Kitty......absolutely perrrrrfect........Ok, I am going back to the mac site for another order now!


----------



## CrouchingAfroHiddenPick (Jul 26, 2006)

Wow, that FOTD is hot!


----------



## charismaticlime (Aug 6, 2006)

Love the look!  I just wish I saw this and your other A Muse pic before going to a MAC store yesterday.  Hopefully they're not out of stock again, cause now I have to make another visit.


----------



## Gattie (Aug 7, 2006)

You remind me of Victoria Beckham, but more natural and heaps prettier.

oops didn't realise someone else has mentioned it already. Its a compliment btw.


----------



## londonfan (Aug 7, 2006)

Ohh, you are so pretty and your makeup looks perfect! I am afraid that I need the Burning Ambition MSF too...I love how you applied your blush, you have such gorgeous cheekbones...


----------



## Bootyliciousx (Aug 7, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *theleopardcake* 
_you are entirely too gorgeous!_

 
ditto!! u need to do a tutorial ..i wish i had gottin 15 minutes lipstick


----------



## PrettyKitty (Aug 9, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *londonfan* 
_Ohh, you are so pretty and your makeup looks perfect! I am afraid that I need the Burning Ambition MSF too...I love how you applied your blush, you have such gorgeous cheekbones..._

 
It's a very pretty duo.. you need it!


----------

